# We Now Live in a Driverless World



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://news.voyage.auto/we-now-live-in-a-driverless-world-cb07a01159c0


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://news.voyage.auto/we-now-live-in-a-driverless-world-cb07a01159c0


Correction, we now live in a brainless world ?


----------



## Kizzy4464 (Aug 6, 2018)

Attention:

This car is in “training” to be an autonomous vehicle. We ask that you not speak to the driver and allow them to take the route as though the car cannot hear or respond to your requests in any way.

If you failed to input the correct address for your destination ... too bad.

If you failed to be at the car by the end of the wait time... too bad.

If you failed to add stops prior to ordering the ride... too bad.

If you failed to locate the vehicle at the pin... too bad.

If your home address goes into an alley in the map and not the correct street. Sorry the car cannot hear you... get out.

If you want me to wait for your “friends” who are still in the house....sorry the car cannot hear you.

If you are a minor feel free to ride!

If you accidentally got into the wrong car... hope this destination works for you.

If you purposefully got into the wrong car... hope Uber doesn’t mind the lawsuit. Just don’t touch other passengers if they get in to.

If you have more than the allowed qty of riders... just let Uber know. I am sure they care and will always give you the lowest fare legally possible. Just hope there is no accident as the vehicle is not covered under the insurance policy because you broke Uber’s policy and I am sure this autonomous vehicle did everything possible to prevent that from happening to ensure your “safety” no liability on Uber’s part!!

If there are road closures due to construction, special events downtown, weather, etc... hang tight! The car will be making a large amount of u-turns and illegal maneuvers until it final drops you off at the wrong destination.

If you vomit or make and extreme mess... no worries there is no driver to clean it up and the next passenger will not mind!


----------

